# Altiverb 7 = no tail delay control. Workarounds?



## Freds (Nov 1, 2013)

I just upgraded everything to 64bits and just when I was celebrating victory, after days of customer support emails (my iLok disappeared some of my licenses) and lots of troubleshooting, I realized that Altiverb 7 doesn't have tail delay control and my whole reverb setup is based on instances of early reflections + a separate tail, so I'm having problem replicating my old "virtual orchestra". Altiverb 6 is only 32bit.

How do you guys have dealt with this? Or these days there are they better ways to apply space and reverb to samples? (haven't upgraded in a while).

Thanks!

PS Someone suggested adding a delay before the tail verb, but not sure if that would make it to abrupt


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah, unfortunately they simplified it so there are less features rather than more. However, I find Altiverb useful mainly for its ERs due to the coloration it adds which gives character to a room and not so much for its tail as its somewhat static.

Why not use an algorithmic reverb for the tail? It has the advantage of also offering chorusing which can liven up the tail sound. Even the highly regarded MIR offers the Miracle algorithmic reverb to address this issue. I would suggest trying the Lexicon PCM Native for the tails although there are many others to choose from too. Pick your flavor.


----------



## Freds (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks. Yes I think that makes sense. I do own Aether and Breeze, so that might do the trick.


----------



## AC986 (Nov 3, 2013)

Freds @ Sat Nov 02 said:


> Thanks. Yes I think that makes sense. I do own Aether and Breeze, so that might do the trick.



Talking to musician friend recently and he advised me to drop Altiverb from the plugin list and not bother to upgrade to the 64 bit version. I have the PCM Total Bundle coming soon and he reckoned I wouldn't need Altiverb against that.

I like Altiverb though and I will keep the upgrade option open for now.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 4, 2013)

*Altiverb*

Interesting topic


----------



## parnasso (Nov 6, 2013)

Actually the Tail Delay parameter is still there... if you use the generic plug-in interface (in Cubase click on the little triangle in the top right corner of the plug-in panel and choose "use generic editor") you will see it in the list of parameters ("Tail Del")and you can modify it from -300ms to +200ms. Audio Ease have said that Altiverb 7 reads old presets correctly and therefor the parameter still needs to be "under the hood".
Granted, it's annoying to always have to switch views but at least it's a workaround. Maybe they will reimplement it in a future update (whenever that may come...)


----------

